# Grrr, ignorant people... debate about gay marriage



## Snakewoman (Mar 31, 2012)

Well... this was fun. I took screen shots of the debate as it has gone so far, it's a bit long but it's worth the read.

The comments written next to the colour black were made by my mother, and the comments written in red were by me. It was us against everyone else... and it may not be over yet!




Gay debate by TahliaH, on Flickr




Gay debate2 by TahliaH, on Flickr




Gay debate3 by TahliaH, on Flickr





Gay debate4 by TahliaH, on Flickr




Gay debate5 by TahliaH, on Flickr




Gay debate6 by TahliaH, on Flickr





Gay debate7 by TahliaH, on Flickr




Gay debate8 by TahliaH, on Flickr


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 31, 2012)

ok i just wrote a big speel about this but decided 2 delete n make a long story short. It does not matter who loves who....as long as there is love. Gay shmay....i wish there was no such word. we are all humans does it really matter who loves who? chin up Tahliah....and b strong ((hugs))


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, I didn't read it all....too long winded for me....and I think the so called "debate" is something for each individual to decide. There will always be people for it, and always some against it. I'm hetrosexual, very happily married and that's all I care about really....


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm straight myself, but I have a family member and friends who are gay which is why people's ignorance gets to me. I find it funny that these people can't come up with decent arguments but still expect to be taken seriously.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Mar 31, 2012)

We did the same thing to black people. Give it another 20 years or so.


----------



## zaphyrr (Mar 31, 2012)

I never fail to be overwhelmed by the ignorance, no, STUPIDITY of some people.

My 2 best friends in the whole world are gay - not to mention a couple of cousins and my partners brother.

I have seen my cousin grow up, and he has always been "gay". He was too young to ever have made a call on his sexuality back then...

Good on you and your mum, Tahlia, for arguing what I consider to be very logical points. That point where homosexuals are compared to paedophiles is disgusting! I also saw a snippet from a Wagga paper a while back where a guy wrote in and compared homosexuality to beastiality. I can't help but think that if these people would sit down and get to know a gay they might just realise they are real people.

Did you get any reply back to your last post?


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 31, 2012)

Im sorry T lol i 'thought' u were gay! lol that'll teach me 4 assuming. N e ways i seriously meant every word i typed....very sad that people r judged for loving someone with the same genitals! it just doesnt make sense. love is love. ok admin...u can kick me off now lol (check out the collecting thread n u will understand)


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 31, 2012)

zaphyrr said:


> Good on you and your mum, Tahlia, for arguing what I consider to be very logical points. That point where homosexuals are compared to paedophiles is disgusting! I also saw a snippet from a Wagga paper a while back where a guy wrote in and compared homosexuality to beastiality. I can't help but think that if these people would sit down and get to know a gay they might just realise they are real people.
> 
> Did you get any reply back to your last post?



I've seen many people against gays attempt to compare them to paedophiles, and they do it blindly. It's just an attempt to demonize them, and it's very low. I wonder who the idiot was that compared homosexuality to bestiality? That's very stupid, but I can't say it surprises me, I've come to expect stupidity out of people these days  

I suggested that one of the people arguing with me speak to somebody who is gay, but he'd likely ignore whatever they said because it doesn't fit with what he wants to believe. Unfortunately this view has nothing to do with facts, just what people prefer to think. I haven't got any reply back yet, it'll be interesting to see if I do. People who know me well know that I don't take this kind of crap, and people who don't know that soon find out. I won't be intimidated by these idiots.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a brother who's gay, I had a niece that was and my daughter believes she's bi... though she's married to a man and has 2 children. She says she just happened to fall in love with a man rather than a woman. But all that's beside the point.
I don't think it's right to call people stupid because they don't agree with gay marriage (I hate the word .. gay) or homosexuals. Everyone is entitled to believe what they want, and if one party doesn't agree with another that doesn't make either party stupid, it just means they have differing views and to each they have valid views.


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 31, 2012)

Their arguments about why they think gays shouldn't be allowed to marry and their reasons for believing it's wrong are stupid. They can have their views, but it becomes a problem when their views are pushed on gays. Their beliefs are why gays can't marry, despite the fact that it isn't any of their business. I'm sure they wouldn't like it if they were forced to live according to a view someone else holds that has nothing to do with them.


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 31, 2012)

i wouldn't waste my time with those god lover fanatics on good ol' facebook, they are complete nutters!!!
Its not just gay marriage its everything, they are so close minded its not funny, yet the use the very sinful device to talk down about others......


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 31, 2012)

cma_369 said:


> i wouldn't waste my time with those god lover fanatics on good ol' facebook, they are complete nutters!!!
> Its not just gay marriage its everything, they are so close minded its not funny, yet the use the very sinful device to talk down about others......



You may well find that not only believers don't agree with homosexual issues....you can't blame everything on god believers....


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 31, 2012)

cma_369 said:


> i wouldn't waste my time with those god lover fanatics on good ol' facebook, they are complete nutters!!!
> Its not just gay marriage its everything, they are so close minded its not funny, yet the use the very sinful device to talk down about others......



They've certainly shown that they can't present an argument without using fallacies or rational thought.


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 31, 2012)

in this context we are only refering to the ones who preach this stuff on facebook, not the redneck hicks......
But yes you have atheist, and muslims who are also dead against homosexuality...
Personally i don't give a stuff what you do aslong as its not in my face!
My uncle and his partner are top blokes, who we have never treated any dfferently.
I'm sure pop was abit iffy when he first found out, but he's alright with it now...
Are you aware of some of the crap these people preach on face book under the name of god???
Its not just christians either


----------



## Australis (Apr 1, 2012)

green from screens said:


> hehhehee Eternity will be fun.....



Why do they so often seem to revel in someones expected misfortune.
And they expect others to abide by their moral compass...hmm no thanks.

If someone welcomes religion dictating the terms of marriage i wonder how open they would be to polygamy or child brides (more cultural i think) etc etc.. 

Its time to give up on any thoughtful debate when someone resorts to referencing illiterate goat herders.. to beef up their arguments.. but still funny to watch them :lol: silly noobs.







Hamsters omg


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 1, 2012)

_They can have their views, but it becomes a problem when their views are pushed on gays_

*actually the same could be said for the reversed situation that it becomes a problem when the gay community push their views onto everyone else

those against gay marriages etc are abused, called names, told THEY need to change their views, told THEY need to change their way of thinking, told THEY need to accept it, told THEY need to build a bridge to get over it

can you NOT see the hypocrisy in that? i intend to keep my opinions to myself though i will say i have a wonderful young proud gay man as someone i call my friend who has NEVER once tried to change my views on some things and we respect each other 

but i have NO respect for anyone who tries to shove their opinion down my throat be it religion, homosexuality etc and i really resent being told i HAVE to accept certain things
*


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 1, 2012)

As I've always said, why should hetros be the only ones subjected to a life of misery through the crippling constraints of marriage. If Adam and Steve, or Madam and Eve want to follow this path, let em 

I've never really understood why people have this burning desire to go through this religious-based ceremony, or are so desperate to have it recognized and accepted by the church anyway. Surely a celebrant wedding would suffice? The only hurdle should be that the certificate is then recognized by Australian law.


----------



## Australis (Apr 1, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> can you NOT see the hypocrisy in that?



Not really... im not gay or particularly interested in gay marriage and i cant say ive experienced anything you are complaining about. Where do you encounter these problems ? 

Of course you should build a bridge and get over it, things change.
I don't know how old you are but what else has changed that you cant deal with do you have trouble accepting women or aboriginals voting in Australia both of which were fairly recent in the grand scheme of things and represented a significant social change.

I couldn't care less about gay marriage, i just think its worth pointing out how ridiculous the opposition to it is. ... I mean seriously, someone called you names?


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 1, 2012)

I fail to see how any gay person is shoving people's views down anyone's throat. Gay people don't want other people to become gay, they want _equality_. Religious people or any other opposition don't need to change their opinions, they need to keep their opinions from affecting other people's life and well being. I don't understand why that's so hard?

Might I add though, I never get gay people door knocking with brochures on a "better life"


----------



## Australis (Apr 1, 2012)

By the looks of this thread it seems the damn straight people wont shut up about gay marriage :lol:


----------



## metalboy (Apr 1, 2012)

Mods really should close this
Im here for snakes not to read about gay people and what they can and cant do


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 1, 2012)

Jeanine, in this thread, nobody said you have to change your opinion! Also, nobody is trying to force their views on gays down your throat, people are simply calling for fairness. You somehow managed to read things that weren't even there.

Metalboy: this is the chit chat section of the forum which has nothing to do with snakes. If you don't want to read about this why did you click on the thread? Also, threads on here aren't going to be closed just because you don't like the topic. Nobody is forcing you to read it so if you don't like it stay away... seems pretty simple to me.


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 1, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Well, I didn't read it all....too long winded for me....and I think the so called "debate" is something for each individual to decide. There will always be people for it, and always some against it. I'm hetrosexual, very happily married and that's all I care about really....



Wow, that's an incredibly self-centred attitude to have. So basically because you have some right, you don't care about equality and others having that right?



grannieannie said:


> I don't think it's right to call people stupid because they don't agree with gay marriage (I hate the word .. gay) or homosexuals. Everyone is entitled to believe what they want, and if one party doesn't agree with another that doesn't make either party stupid, it just means they have differing views and to each they have valid views.



Wait, what?!?! Do you even realise what you're saying?
I have every right to call someone a stupid, bigoted f-wit because they're against gay marriage and/or GLBT people.

Was Hitler entitled to believe what he wanted too? Should we respect his urge to gas / kill Jews?
Should we respect racists, sexists, homophobes, and so forth?

You really aren't making any sense, except to excuse bigoted opinions just because they're 'different'. Seriously, think about what you
are saying. 

The others here worrying about people with a "gay agenda" (whatever the hell that means) "pushing" their view on others are just as deluded.
It's about EQUALITY, nothing more. Going by your deluded, bigoted logic, there's no such thing as an overall, overarching secular moral consensus in society,
and that it would be "wrong" for someone to attempt to persuade others that Hitler was a racist, totalitarian, dictator, etc.

You're basically attacking gay rights, women's suffrage and several other causes in one hit. Instead of acknowledging a need for equality, we should accuse the other side of fanatical preaching, right?

If that's so, let's reverse women's right to vote, let's go back to slavery (because anyone speaking up against slavery is clearly "pushing" their agenda on others, right?!?).
Let's reverse the moral progresses of Western civilisation by centuries.

Or, the alternate is, formulate a complete, coherent EDUCATED argument. All I've read thus far is bigotry. Nothing more.

The hilarious irony of the situation is that the agenda pushing in fact comes from the other side -- right-wing religious zealots.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 1, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> You may well find that not only believers don't agree with homosexual issues....you can't blame everything on god believers....



Actually Annie... I'd like to find ANY non god-botherer who would actually say they care enough to be anti same sex marriages.

I know A LOAD of homophobic males (and females) and they ALL say the same thing - so long they keep it to themselves, what do I care...

I'm very hetero (not very metro) and I fall in to the catewgory of supporting civil unions 100%! 

Australia is a backward country that fails to recognise a relationship because of old 'church' laws.

Queensland still has homophobic laws - a person under the age of 18 may not have (a) intercourse (not sure I'm allowed to write the type of sex they're not allowed, so you get the idea). Yet consensual sex age is 16!

So why would that be the case???

Backward law... Backward country....


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 1, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> I've never really understood why people have this burning desire to go through this religious-based ceremony, or are so desperate to have it recognized and accepted by the church anyway. Surely a celebrant wedding would suffice? The only hurdle should be that the certificate is then recognized by Australian law.



It is about them being viewed as equal.
Sure what your saying would probably surffice for some people, but really, should they be forced to settle for that, and still be put in a box because of their sexuality? 

What is it that all these people who are against gay marriage really afraid of?? 

I have a gay friends/family. Some of whom are married (in the UK) and all they want is the country that they were born and raised in to accept them as a married couple who love each other, so their aus family and friends who couldn't make it OS can be there to witness and celebrate their commitment to one and other. What is wrong with that???


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 1, 2012)

I support the separation of church and state.

This isn't a church issue it's a human rights issue.

Not too long ago they refused to give indigenous Australians and women voting rights.
Indigenous children were forcibly removed from their mothers and placed into church run institutions.

Women where still seen as chattels and a husband could get away with spousal rape.

We look back at these events now and see them as the the human rights violations and criminal acts that they are.

In the future, history will look back on the gay rights deniers and judge you just as harshly.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 1, 2012)

metalboy said:


> Mods really should close this
> Im here for snakes not to read about gay people and what they can and cant do



u dont have 2 read it....


----------



## AirCooled (Apr 1, 2012)

"I refuse to recognise the terms hetero, bi and homosexual. Everybody has exactly the same sexual needs. People are just sexual,the prefix is immaterial." Morrissey.


----------



## littlemay (Apr 1, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Everyone is entitled to believe what they want, and if one party doesn't agree with another that doesn't make either party stupid, it just means they have differing views and to each they have valid views.



Hitler's' views on jews weren't evil, they were just different.

Ted Bundy's views on women weren't sadistic or wrong, they were just different.

Pol Pots' views on the Cambodian people weren't genocidal, just different.

.... Can't you see how nonsensical and dangerous this sort of extreme relativism is? All this sort of thinking does is free the thinker from the difficulties of acknowledging their own prejudices.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 1, 2012)

notechistiger said:


> I fail to see how any gay person is shoving people's views down anyone's throat.



Any chance of rephrasing that?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 1, 2012)

What an excellent post SYNeR - you've covered ALL bases perfectly. I have noted other posts by ga that push the totally passive line. It would be fine if everyone was as passive as she wants to be, but that's not the case of course... There are pressures applied from all sides in any major philosophical debate, and sometimes a bit of "push back" is necessary to even maintain the status quo against the forces which manipulate public opinion.

I don't give a damn about the actual issue of gay marriage itself (why would you want access to a convention which is so prone to spectacular and expensive failure ), but the issue of equality for all citizens is what I'm interested in, as it should be for all right-thinking people, and the right to marry who you want is fundamental to that.

You can be totally passive, as grannieannie promotes, and have the world changed around you by those with agendas (which may or may not be hidden), or you can get out and fight for your rights, and those of others - at the end of the day, any wins on the rights front will touch us all in beneficial ways as time goes on. As long as we understand that with rights come responsibilities...

Once again SYNeR, congrats on an excellent post...

Jamie


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 1, 2012)

This went until about 1:00 in the morning and started again early this morning. The people I'm debating with may not listen, but I know plenty of people on my mother's friends list and on mine are watching with interest, so at least some of them might pay attention. At this point it's more amusing than anything else due to the poor logic being used by the christians.




Gay debate9 by TahliaH, on Flickr




Gay debate9 by TahliaH, on Flickr




Gay debate11 by TahliaH, on Flickr




Gay debate12 by TahliaH, on Flickr




Gay debate13 by TahliaH, on Flickr




Gay debate14 by TahliaH, on Flickr


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 1, 2012)

The bottom line is the government is very happy to accept Australian gay peoples tax dollars and yet they are not given the same rights as every other Australian citizen enjoys.

Equality for all Australians.


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 1, 2012)

I like turtles.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 1, 2012)

Personally, I always move cautiously out of frame when confronted with god botherers. Gays have a much better sense of humor!


----------



## Sinners121 (Apr 1, 2012)

no matter where i ever look at whatever argument i look at it seems that everyone elses argument is ignorant or stupid. im not saying i agree or disagree with anything simply pointing out something


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 1, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> I like turtles.



Stop being anti snake, blueman!


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Sinners121 said:


> no matter where i ever look at whatever argument i look at it seems that everyone elses argument is ignorant or stupid. im not saying i agree or disagree with anything simply pointing out something



I agree! So.... Each to their own! Everyone equal to choose to do as they please, as long as know one is being hurt, there should be no argument!!!


----------



## JackTheHerper (Apr 1, 2012)

Stupid Pigs


----------



## Renenet (Apr 1, 2012)

Good on you for fighting the valiant fight, Tahlia. Judging by some of the comments, I doubt you'll change the minds of the people who are arguing with you. They can't see the fallacies in their arguments because in their minds they have the highest authority on their side. The highest authority is infallible and to question it is un-Christian. Very frustrating, but with luck you might reach some of your silent audience. 



Jeannine said:


> *actually the same could be said for the reversed situation that it becomes a problem when the gay community push their views onto everyone else*



Jeannine, I'm certainly not going to abuse you for holding a different opinion - unless you consider my questioning it abuse - but I don't understand what makes the opinion so powerful that it should repress a minority group.

Gays _aren't _pushing their views on everyone else. They're not trying to convert you to homosexuality. All they're asking for is equality, which is what this issue is all about. It comes down to human rights. Why does two people getting married have any effect on you or anyone else? It's Sunday today. All over the country today, people are getting married. It doesn't affect my life one iota. Why would it be any different if the couples were the same sex?

Crystal_Discus, I honestly hope it doesn't take another 20 years for gay marriage to be written in law. That would be downright depressing.


----------



## BOB_NT (Apr 1, 2012)

Im getting sick of this debate, we live in a world that has " the farmer wants a wife" " please marry my boy" and a dozen other shows like that, so lets face it marrage has lost any traditional value anyway.
all it is, is a BS reason for politics to focus on something pointless so they dont have to focus on the real problems. much like the so called climate change BS thats being forced down our throats, and dont even get me started on that massive waste of money the NBN.


----------



## gavman (Apr 1, 2012)

-Katana- said:


> The bottom line is the government is very happy to accept Australian gay peoples tax dollars and yet they are not given the same rights as every other Australian citizen enjoys.
> 
> Equality for all Australians.



While institutionalised religious organisations enjoy a high number of tax exemptions - mmmmm


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 1, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Stop being anti snake, blueman!



Any port in a storm... as long as I don't have to get married


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 1, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Any port in a storm... as long as I don't have to get married




I think marriage is wonderful....the second time around !!


----------



## greg_d (Apr 1, 2012)

who cares about gays this is a reptile forum not a place for peoples sexuality.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 1, 2012)

greg_d said:


> who cares about gays this is a reptile forum not a place for peoples sexuality.



This is the chit chat section of the forum. The description of it is: Random stuff that has nothing to do with reptiles or our site.


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 1, 2012)

greg_d said:


> who cares about gays this is a reptile forum not a place for peoples sexuality.



This is a chat thread and anything besides reptiles can be discussed here...what you had for dinner, whatever....


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 1, 2012)

Ever get that overwhelming feeling that humanity is completely doomed?..
That's how I feel.


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 1, 2012)

SYNeR said:


> Ever get that overwhelming feeling that humanity is completely doomed?..
> That's how I feel.



No way , once a few narrow minded losers are knocked off the world would be a better place


----------



## zaphyrr (Apr 1, 2012)

greg_d said:


> if ya dont like my opinion to bad go and find a gay forum and post there.


 
The same could be said to you, greg_d. If you don't like the opinion here, please go elsewhere. You're making yourself look a bit silly...


----------



## jedi_339 (Apr 1, 2012)

I just thought I'd add those coloured blurs Tahlia look very phallic, not sure if anyone else bought it up, but just saying :lol:


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 1, 2012)

A few? That's a drastic understatement.. Well, that's what the statistics suggest.


----------



## sacred_DUC (Apr 1, 2012)

some things should never change marraige should only be between 1 man 1 women thats how it's been and should be left that way, too many sulks around crying about it's not fair, sanctity of marriage was /is between man and wife why should we change cause gay community think it's intitled to same, when they aren't simple.

i could go on for a while but for what reason to shut up a minority that want want wants


people need to take spoonful of concrete and harden the #%T* up


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 1, 2012)

And here's me thinking we became less ignorant as we got older?!


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 1, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> And here's me thinking we became less ignorant as we got older?!



Now, now varanus....everyone's truth is different, everyone's idea of right and wrong are different, and we don't all have to agree with each other...


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 1, 2012)

wowza....this thread mite end up like show us your snake selfies lol 2 many different beliefs/opinions lol gotta luv a good debate ey


----------



## metalboy (Apr 1, 2012)

sacred_DUC said:


> some things should never change marraige should only be between 1 man 1 women thats how it's been and should be left that way, too many sulks around crying about it's not fair, sanctity of marriage was /is between man and wife why should we change cause gay community think it's intitled to same, when they aren't simple.
> 
> i could go on for a while but for what reason to shut up a minority that want want wants
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with this
That being said it doesnt effect my life so i dont really care if they can get hitched or not
What i care about is every person tryin to shove there pro gay marrage views down my neck and calling me and idiot etc when i said i dont agree

*I believe this thread has broken a few rules of this forum and will ask again why mods have to ended this already
*_
moderators will decide when a thread should be closed or removed, not you champ.. but if you find any rule breaking in posts the procedure is to use the black triangle icon under the post to flag it for a moderator to look at. 

so thanks for your interest but Im not listening to your bleating to close this thread without reason just because you dont like gays.. _


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Apr 1, 2012)

View attachment 245342









You people amuse me so.


----------



## metalboy (Apr 1, 2012)

*not


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 1, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Now, now varanus....everyone's truth is different, everyone's idea of right and wrong are different, and we don't all have to agree with each other...



What if you weren't given the same rights as everyone else just because you're a woman? A person's view on their own 'truth' shouldn't mean that people don't get the same rights as everyone else just because another minority doesn't like it.


----------



## littlemay (Apr 1, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Now, now varanus....everyone's truth is different, everyone's idea of right and wrong are different, and we don't all have to agree with each other...



"No one is better than anyone and everyone is the best at everything"


----------



## phantomreptiles (Apr 1, 2012)

My two cents worth - SYNeR has made the most logical comment on this thread...so "what he said"!

I just wish I could be as half as eloquent as SYNeR, but not to be.

In fact SYNeR's comment is so good I am going to log on to my computer just to give him a "like"


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 1, 2012)

sacred_DUC said:


> some things should never change marraige should only be between 1 man 1 women thats how it's been and should be left that way, too many sulks around crying about it's not fair, sanctity of marriage was /is between man and wife why should we change cause gay community think it's intitled to same, when they aren't simple.
> 
> i could go on for a while but for what reason to shut up a minority that want want wants
> 
> ...



It should be left that way because you want it to be? Some people probably didn't like it when women were given the right to vote, or when it stopped being ok to have people as slaves... not that that was ok in the first place. 

Things don't stay the same forever, I think this will be one of those things, and then you'll be the one who needs to harden up and quit whinging


----------



## Renenet (Apr 1, 2012)

metalboy said:


> I tend to agree with this
> That being said it doesnt effect my life so i dont really care if they can get hitched or not
> What i care about is every person tryin to shove there pro gay marrage views down my neck and calling me and idiot etc when i said i dont agree
> I believe this thread has broken a few rules of this forum and will ask again why mods have to ended this already



I'm genuinely curious - how do people with pro-gay marriage views force their views upon you? At the heart of the issue is a group of human beings asking for equality in a society that has repressed, mocked, prohibited and marginalised them for years, simply because of their sexuality. I don't condone dirty tactics and name-calling in debates, but they don't invalidate the core of the cause.

A rule or two might have been broken, but I don't think the thread has reached the point where it should be closed. Of course, that's up to the moderators to decide.


----------



## metalboy (Apr 1, 2012)

I dont have the time to go into it here
But its the people around me in other places and not just here
Like i said if i agree or disagree, and for or against is invalid
No mater how much i dont agree with it its going to happen and that not going to effect me in anyway
Hence why i dont really care ether way
But threads like this where i shouldnt have to be told what to think or feel and you people are doing just that
No matter how "right" or valid your points may be
Its my right to disagree and as i dont go around making threads about how gays shouldnt get married on a forum that clearly states that its sgainst the rules
U wouldnt like it if i posted about why i think gay couples shouldnt be able to have kids, of which i have my reasons valid or not im still entittled to that view
So what makes any of the pro people think i want my time on this forum ruin by the pros trying to change my mind
Which is what ur doing by debating in the first place


----------



## Sinners121 (Apr 1, 2012)

site rule 1: Be nice to other members. Any name calling or general nastiness will not be tolerated - this applies for posts in the forum as well as visitor messages on profiles, messages in social groups as well as conversations in chat.

that rule has been broken a few times in this thread 

thank you but moderators dont need your help to moderate this forum. please refrain from posting rules and telling us how to do our job..


----------



## phantomreptiles (Apr 1, 2012)

So what makes any of the pro people think i want my time on this forum ruin by the pros trying to change my mind
Which is what ur doing by debating in the first place[/QUOTE]

Ummm you are the one who chose to read this thread, you are the one who chose to comment on this thread, so unless someone is standing behind you with a gun - it's only you who is wasting your time! 
Which given your spelling its a good thing you are not wasting anyone else's time....


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 1, 2012)

And here we have Exhibit A.. (or is it B or C? I've lost count)



sacred_DUC said:


> some things should never change marraige should only be between 1 man 1 women thats how it's been and should be left that way, too many sulks around crying about it's not fair, sanctity of marriage was /is between man and wife why should we change cause gay community think it's intitled to same, when they aren't simple.
> 
> i could go on for a while but for what reason to shut up a minority that want want wants
> 
> ...



Uneducated, uninformed, illiterate bogan spouting homophonia / hate / bigotry without ANY justification for his attitude whatsoever.
Why isn't this kind of thing banned?

Funny how we could take the above comment, and replace the topic with that of slavery.. We could make exactly the same point. That is:
"slaves are nothing more than a minority group and should shut up and accept their inferior position, harden the ******* up, etc".

Or we could repeat the process with any number of minority groups. I'm amazed that people don't tolerate racism, xenophobia, etc.. but are more than tolerant
of homophobia.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 1, 2012)

I think people worry too much about sticking their nose into others business and trying to control their lives.. Who gives a damn who wants to marry who, how does it in any way effect their life? Everyone regardless of race, religion, sexual preference whatever, deserves the same joys and freedom in life.


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 1, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Now, now varanus....everyone's truth is different, everyone's idea of right and wrong are different, and we don't all have to agree with each other...



So you're a pacifist and moral relativist? How is that right to vote as a woman working out for you? Or are you happy to have that rescinded?
Just because everyone has their own belief doesn't imply that it's somehow a 'truth' -- not in the slightest.

Edit: just realised Tahlia said practically the same thing a few posts earlier.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 1, 2012)

SYNeR said:


> Ever get that overwhelming feeling that humanity is completely doomed?..
> That's how I feel.



I've felt this way for quite some time.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 1, 2012)

Someone made a thread on a website you visit, thus they're forcing their views on you? Wow.

I don't think anyone in this thread has been particularly nasty at all. It's been surprisingly time, actually 

I think people forget that getting married entitles you to all sorts of things. For example, a gay person isn't allowed to visit their partner in the ICU because they're not legally entitled to it (that is, they're not "family" or a "spouse"). I find it disappointing that people think it's okay to remove rights and entitlements like these from others based on something as silly as sexuality.


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 1, 2012)

notechistiger said:


> Someone made a thread on a website you visit, thus they're forcing their views on you? Wow.
> 
> I don't think anyone in this thread has been particularly nasty at all. It's been surprisingly time, actually
> 
> I think people forget that getting married entitles you to all sorts of things. For example, a gay person isn't allowed to visit their partner in the ICU because they're not legally entitled to it (that is, they're not "family" or a "spouse"). I find it disappointing that people think it's okay to remove rights and entitlements like these from others based on something as silly as sexuality.



Exactly.. Those claiming Civil Unions and The Marriage Act are practically identical really have no idea about the legal system or how far reaching the laws are.

If anything, it's really an argument over legal entitlements when it comes to the way the Marriage Act is infused in our legal system, and not really about 'sanctity' or what have you.


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 1, 2012)

SYNeR said:


> So you're a pacifist and moral relativist? How is that right to vote as a woman working out for you? Or are you happy to have that rescinded?
> Just because everyone has their own belief doesn't imply that it's somehow a 'truth' -- not in the slightest.
> 
> Edit: just realised Tahlia said practically the same thing a few posts earlier.



Actually, I'm not a pacifist on this matter at all...or on some other debated topics that have been on these forums....I just choose to be fairly silent on my opinions....because it doesn't matter what anyone says, we will all keep our own opinions.


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 1, 2012)

They sure have come out of the closet haven't they? i'm not refering to gays either.....
I'm not gay, don't understand it or like it (male or female) but whatever you want to do in your own spare time is fine with me!! 
What reasonable argument against same sex marriage is there???
Religion? pffft, pollitics should not be lead by religeousideology ..
Imagine how these christians and catholics would feel if our pollitical system was influenced by the quran???? they'd be DEAD!!!! and so would i....
Its how it was in the past??? Look how many rules and regulations are changed as time progresses.....
I was baptised, but its crap like this that has made me realise religeon is not my thing...
But each to there own!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 1, 2012)

cma_369 said:


> Imagine how these christians and catholics would feel if our pollitical system was influenced by the quran???? they'd be DEAD!!!!



Exactly. I've asked christians how they'd like it if they had to live by Muslim laws, and they refused to answer me. Interesting!


----------



## FAY (Apr 1, 2012)

Time to close this thread. These types of debates always end up the same. We can all agree to disagree.


----------

